# Acquired another Ruger.



## IKE (May 21, 2017)

I picked up a Ruger Police Service Six yesterday morning.......38 Special, 4" barrel, stainless steel, fixed sights and made in 1982.

I've been wanting a Police Service Six chambered in .38 Special for quite awhile but since the Service Six, Speed Six and Security Six were discontinued by Ruger back in 1988, in favor of the GP-100, finding one in decent shape that someone was willing to part with and chambered in .38 Special has been somewhat of a chore.

The one I was lucky enough to locate has never been fired (I plan on shooting the heck out of it) and just sitting in a gun safe for many years.

I've got quite a bit of .38 Special ammo loaded up and hopefully I'll get to the range the first part of this week to see how she shoots.



** Edit **.......Just want to edit my post for clarification, the gun pictured above is not mine but I just wanted to show a picture of the model gun that I purchased.

Mine does however look just like the one above with the only exception being that mine has oversize walnut checkered grips that I added to replace the small (to me) factory wood grips..


----------



## Pappy (May 21, 2017)

What a nice revolver, Ike. Have fun at the range. I'm looking at 38 specials. I have three autos, but miss my revolver.


----------



## Wayne (May 21, 2017)

I used to have about all the Ruger SA revolvers but years ago sold all and changed to S&W and Colt, yours sure looks good and go just wear it out but I bet you cant!
enjoy it.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (May 21, 2017)

sorry


----------



## Trade (May 21, 2017)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> Years ago when I was hunting, I had .22's, 30.06, 3 shotguns, but no pistols except a .22 pellet.  I gave all my guns to my son, who would have got them anyway.  My wife had a sister 'accidently' shot by her husband so my wife abhorred guns.  Since I decided that camping was going to be my new hobby, the decision to have a firearm was apparently ok.  I purchased a .22 with extra 'snake shot' ammo to take along.  Hadn't got involved in the background checks you have to go through now.  It was easier closing on our last house than obtaining a rifle.



I've often thought I'd like to have a little .22 pistol, maybe a Walther for camping and hiking. I used to have a Ruger Mark 2 target pistol with a bull barrel. It was really easy to shoot with accuracy but it was too bulky to carry camping and hiking. We had some rats in a shed where we used to live and I tried some of that .22 "ratshot" ammo on them. It didn't have enough recoil to cycle the slide so it was single shot only. That .22 ratshot didn't phase those rats one iota. But the poison I put out for them did.


----------



## tnthomas (May 21, 2017)

Nice!  Right along the lines of what I am looking for, would like to find a  Ruger Police Service Six in stainless(like yours), or a S&W model 60, or S&W model 686.

I have a Ruger SP 101(blue), a little clunky...but is nevertheless doing a great job at personal protection.

 I am fond of the .38 Special.     Here in California with their unnecessarily  restrictive &  draconian firearms laws, semi-auto handguns cannot have any larger than a 10 round magazine :shrug: so a wheel gun (for me) is still a better choice.

Rifles are a target for the gun-control zealots in Sacramento, every other week they pass more and more oppressive regulations, particularly for semi-automatic rifles.    Oops, don't get me started!


----------



## Pappy (May 21, 2017)

I own this sweet Beretta, I believe it's a 1953. I bought it off a friend years ago. It is a lot of fun to shoot, but very heavy. As mine is down south, this a copy from internet.
The flap of skin between your thumb and first finger must be nowhere near the hammer when you fire it. I found out the hard way.


----------



## tnthomas (May 21, 2017)

Pappy said:


> I own this sweet Beretta, I believe it's a 1953. I bought it off a friend years ago. It is a lot of fun to shoot, but very heavy. As mine is down south, this a copy from internet.
> The flap of skin between your thumb and first finger must be nowhere near the hammer when you fire it. I found out the hard way.



Yeah, found_ that_ out the hard way too, while firing a friend's semi auto.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 3, 2017)

I have a Mauser-Action Interarms .30-06, a Winchester Model 94 .30-30, a Remington Model 700 .223,  a Winchester model 62 .22 cal Shooting Gallery rifle, a Ruger .45 Long Colt six-shooter, a S&W Military & Police model 13 .357/.38, a Ruger.22 Single-Six , and some air rifles in .22 and .177.

Here are my airguns:

HDH


----------



## IKE (Jun 27, 2017)

Heading to the range shortly again this morning with the .38 Special pictured above and 75 rounds of my handloaded 125 grain JHP's.

I've taken it shooting twice and so far she looks like she's going to be a 'keeper'........going to the range for a couple of hours sure beats working for a living.


----------



## Trade (Jun 27, 2017)

IKE said:


> Heading to the range shortly again this morning with the .38 Special pictured above and 75 rounds of my handloaded 125 grain JHP's.
> 
> I've taken it shooting twice and so far she looks like she's going to be a 'keeper'........going to the range for a couple of hours sure beats working for a living.



Why would anyone reload with JHP's to punch paper at the range? 

I use 158 Grain LSWC for that. Cheaper and they punch much neater holes.


----------



## IKE (Jun 27, 2017)

Trade, I got an "extremely good deal" on several thousand blem Sierra 125 gr. JHP's a few years back from a fella I know so it's either sit and look at them or send them on their merry way downrange......I'm also using them in my other .38 Specials as well as my .357 Magnums.

I'm not that big of a fan of just shooting paper, after I determine a accurate load on paper I don't punch paper.....on the pistol range we've got six round steel plates at 25 yds. that fall when hit and are resettable from the firing line.


----------



## Trade (Jun 27, 2017)

IKE said:


> I'm not that big of a fan of just shooting paper, after I determine a accurate load on paper I don't punch paper.....on the pistol range we've got six round steel plates at 25 yds. that fall when hit and are resettable from the firing line.



I can see where that would be a lot more fun than punching paper. When I was a teenager we would go out to the dump and shoot bottles and cans with a .22. The bottles were the best. We shot up a few road signs too. I wouldn't try that today though.


----------

